# Kartofel i ziemniak



## jazyk

Dopiero co się nauczyłem, że też w polskim istnieje słowo kartofel. Moje pytanie jest, czy jest jakaś różnica między kartoflami i ziemniakami lub nie. Według mojego słownika to synonimy, ale chciałbym, żebyście mi dali więcej informacji.

Dziękuję z góry.


----------



## BezierCurve

Oba slowa uzywane sa zamiennie, maja jednak rozna popularnosc w roznych regionach. Ogolnie mowiac "kartofle" przewazaja zwykle tam, gdzie wystepowaly wplywy niemieckie, "ziemniaki" w pozostalych miejscach. Sa rowniez "pyry" - popularne w okolicach Poznania.


----------



## candy-man

Tak, masz racje, rzeczywiscie sa to synonimy. Slowo kartofel jest zapożyczeniem z niemieckiego i wydaje mi sie,ze na dzien dzisiejszy uslyszysz je glownie w mowie potocznej. Zalezy to tez glownie od regionu.Pamietam epizody z dziecinstwa, kiedy to robilo sie zakupy w podblokowym warzywniaku i mowiles: *Chce dwa kilo kartofli*, albo *Odparuj kartofle! *Jednak w moim otoczeniu zawsze uzywalo sie slowo ziemniak i tak jest po dzis dzien.Estes dias* kartofel *não sonha bem para mim,mas é possível.


----------



## Thomas1

Też uważam, że kartofel jest bardziej potocznym słowem niż ziemniak. Mówi się przecież "nos jak kartofel/kartoflany nos", albo "odcedzić kartofle/kartofelki" (oprócz dosłownego znaczenia, również wysikać się, używane przez mężczyznę) a nie na odwrót. Słowo ziemniak jest neutralne i nie wachałbym się go użyć np. w jadłospisie, gdzie kartofel brzmiałby kiczowato. 
Jeśli chodzi o znaczenie słów to jest ono takie samo.



candy-man said:


> [...]Pamietam epizody z dziecinstwa, kiedy to robilo sie zakupy w podblokowym warzywniaku i mowiles: *Chce dwa kilo kartofli*, albo *Odparuj kartofle! *Jednak w moim otoczeniu zawsze uzywalo sie slowo ziemniak i tak jest po dzis dzien.Estes dias* kartofel *não sonha bem para mim,mas é possível.


 *Odparuj kartofle!  *w znaczeniu _odcedź_?
*Chce dwa kilo kartofli* brzmi dość szorstko, nawet jak na warzywniak.


----------



## PawelBierut

Thomas1 said:


> *Odparuj kartofle!  *w znaczeniu _odcedź_?


Warzywa odparowuje się po ich uprzednim odcedzeniu. Zostawia się je w otwartym garnku (niekiedy na leciutkim ogniu) aż wyparuje z nich woda (jej większość).


----------



## tournesoleil

Jestem z Mazowsza i u mnie mówiło się i mówi i "kartofel" i "ziemniaki" więc się zastanawiam jak to się ma do wpływów niemieckich...


----------



## majlo

U mnie (Pomorze) zawsze mowilo sie "ziemniaki".


----------



## BezierCurve

> Jestem z Mazowsza i u mnie mówiło się i mówi i "kartofel" i "ziemniaki" więc się zastanawiam jak to się ma do wpływów niemieckich...


 
W postach powyzej zaznaczono, ze oba terminy uzywane sa zamiennie, a tylko ich wieksza czy mniejsza popularnosc wynika z wiekszych lub mniejszych wplywow jezyka niemieckiego. Roznice te na pewno zanikaja z uplywem czasu (migracje ludnosci, uzycie obu form w mediach, itp.).

"U mnie" (w domu) - zachodnia Polska - mowilo sie zawsze tylko "kartofle" i to byly bez watpienia wplywy niemieckie. Mojej prababci dokladnie.


----------



## .Jordi.

W Wikipedii podawane są następujące nazwy:


barabola – gwara kresowa – Lwów
kompera – język łemkowski
kartofel (z niem. _Kartoffel_) – zwłaszcza dialekt śląski, ale także w całym kraju
pyra – gwara poznańska
grula – gwara góralska (wschodnie Podhale)
bulwa – język kaszubski
perka (dawniej) od Peru
rzepa – Orawa, zachodnie Podhale
Ja osobiście nie jestem w stanie w tym momencie wskazać, czy częściej u mnie w rodzinie posługujemy się nazwą _ziemniaki_ czy _kartofle_, zapewne obie są w użyciu.


----------

